# Tattooing : Tattooing HOW TO pictures



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Two good sites for how to Tattoo 
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/tattoo.htm (tail) w/ pictures 
http://www.kinne.net/tattoo.htm


----------

